# Transferring .apk files



## nypaulie (Sep 11, 2011)

Now that we have our CM7pads running does anyone know how to transfer .apk files from one android to another? I have a Nook Color that has been Android-upgraded using the N2Android microSD and I can locate all the .apk files by using File Manager (in the directory: /system/app/) on both the CM7pad and the Nook Color, but I can't locate this directory on either unit by doing a USB hookup to my PC. If I could I would just do a sideload of the files. Can novaterm be used for this? Is this a "dangerous" game to play if it *is* possible?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

questions go in the general TP forum. moved. :grin3:


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

You can use titanium backup or my backup root to save programs and restore

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Dark RootzWiki Forums


----------



## blakjak220 (Oct 10, 2011)

I've just copying the .apk's from my Evo onto my PC and then putting them on the "SD" card of the touchpad via USB... using Root explorer to install them. I've done this to about 6-7 so far, including dolphin browser, some games, root explorer, etc) and almost all of them have worked just fine.


----------

